

Show HN: Vision – Check your sight online with a screen and a smartphone - grigio
http://vision.vega9.com/?r=hn

======
danboarder
Nice! I got a 54, missing a couple by mistyping (not sight) but then more lost
on the last couple lines due to difficulty seeing. Is there and analysis
provided? I don't see any "next" button after doing the vision check.

~~~
vision-chart
Hi, thanks for the feedback. Currently you decide when the test is over and at
the end you can save the result (to compare it with the future ones) or start
a new session.

